# House, JSA: Not getting it



## wirelessdude (18 Apr 2010)

Ok would swear i posted it up the other day but cannot find it.

Ok scenario is, bought house with then girlfriend in 2007, lost job sometime later and due to other issues i broke up with her. Due to negative equity we cannot sell house, neither of us can buy the other out and also due to financial circumstances i cannot afford to move out, so we have been living under the same roof.

Anyway JSB ran out a few months ago and have been living on my savings while i waited for JSA to come through. Got word that it has been rejected but have put an appeal in. 

Even though we are no longer together and haven't been for nearly 2 years at this stage, because we own a house together i am being means tested on her wage.

Is this the normal situation in a scenario like what i just gave?

I feel like i am being punished for having had a failed relationship and the circumstances that i am stuck in


----------



## tenchi-fan (18 Apr 2010)

that's weird your post disappeared. did you mention anything really personal and get it deleted?

You can see why the department are treating you like that. people could take the p***. You could have a couple with a child living together, one claiming jsa and the other claiming living alone allowance and every benefit under the sun!

From the social welfare's point of view you are living together, sharing a mortgage and splitting bills. What's it to them if you're not enjoying each other's company?! There's a lot of unhappily married couples around the country. My aunt's husband started living in the garage which he converted to a pretty modern granny flat! 

If you can't find a job you might need to resort to asking your ex for a share of her income or some form of settlement - just like any other couple who went through a separation. 

Having said that, best of luck with your claim for JSA.


----------



## wirelessdude (18 Apr 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> that's weird your post disappeared. did you mention anything really personal and get it deleted?
> 
> You can see why the department are treating you like that. people could take the p***. You could have a couple with a child living together, one claiming jsa and the other claiming living alone allowance and every benefit under the sun!
> 
> ...


 
in all honesty, who would be comfortable asking an ex girlfriend for an allowance. we weren't married or anything like that.


----------



## gipimann (18 Apr 2010)

Your post was probably deleted because you've posted in the incorrect forum - questions relating to Jobseeker's belong in the Redundancy and Unemployment forum.  It's possible that this might be deleted or closed as well.

The reply I posted in your other thread asked if you'd appealled - I see from this post that you have.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Apr 2010)

Your original post was deleted as it was posted in the wrong forum. You might find this interesting reading with regard to your situation, particularly the 'LIVING TOGETHER as husband and wife' criteria. There is little you can do while the appeal is pending except pester them for an early appeal hearing. A;so, having read the link, you might want to lodge additional evidence of your 'non-cohabitation'.


----------



## wirelessdude (19 Apr 2010)

Welfarite said:


> Your original post was deleted as it was posted in the wrong forum. You might find this interesting reading with regard to your situation, particularly the 'LIVING TOGETHER as husband and wife' criteria. There is little you can do while the appeal is pending except pester them for an early appeal hearing. A;so, having read the link, you might want to lodge additional evidence of your 'non-cohabitation'.


 
how do you produce this other than get some of the people i have slept with to give me some 'character references' ;-)

seriously like.


----------



## doubledeb (19 Apr 2010)

Maybe ask your ex to put it in writting as well to clarify what the relationship is now. And under the circumstances they should understand, there are so many people in your situation its not funny, but it always comes down to those that are trying it on as well so the sw would have to be wary.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Apr 2010)

wirelessdude said:


> how do you produce this other than get some of the people i have slept with to give me some 'character references' ;-)
> 
> seriously like.


How are bills paid? In whose name and by whom? Bank accounts? did you change these arrangements when relationship broke up? You are in a difficult situation but the onus is on you to prove non-cohabitation, unfortunately.


----------



## wirelessdude (19 Apr 2010)

Welfarite said:


> How are bills paid? In whose name and by whom? Bank accounts? did you change these arrangements when relationship broke up? You are in a difficult situation but the onus is on you to prove non-cohabitation, unfortunately.



everything has been kept the same. x goes in from each of us per month into a joint account to cover mortgage and bills.

we both felt this was the simplest way


----------

